# Huracan Jimena



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

As someone who is thinking of retiring to Baja or the Pacific coast of Mexico; I am wondering how hurricane Jimena (not "Ximena"?) is affecting those of you who live there. Is it a big deal? Are you OK?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Baja ****** will probably answer this better than others, but he may be busy evacuating right now.
A look at this site will tell you why:

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/hurrica...m=1&type=EI&large=1&basin=atlantic&region=MEX


----------

